# What's the best IR repeater?



## New_2_DIY

Hi All,

Wondering if anyone has experience with any of the IR repeaters on the market? We are getting a nice flat screen TV for the bedroom, and all equipment will be down the hall in the closet. Really do not want to have to have my cable box, etc hanging around on a little stand/table/shelf, etc.

Thanks,
Nicole


----------



## Jackofall1

Well Nicole, I had purchased one at Bestbuy a couple of years ago, transmitter and receiver which used the remote from DTV, It worked fine and it was some 45 ft apart and on different floors. 

If I remember correctly it was about $100, the only problem I had to figure out was, the wireless modem for my network would interfere with the signal so I would have to unplug the modem when watch TV upstairs, this effected anyone of the (4) channels available on the TX or TR.

Mark


----------



## leungw

We have one made by Cables to Go. Got it from Amazon for about $40. We use it in the living room to control the DirecTV box located in the kitchen.

We also have one that's made by URC. We use it upstairs to control the same DirecTV box in the kitchen. The remote sends an RF signal and the blaster converts the signal back to IR. No wire between the two is needed, but the response has a small delay.


----------



## New_2_DIY

Thanks, I saw the Cables to Go product, but I have ATT U-Verse, so that one will not work. After a bit of searching, I think I'm going with the Hot Link XL, seems to be a good one (at least from the reviews on amazon). Called the company to ask a few questions and got very good customer service, so that's a good sign.

Thanks for the info 
-Nicole


----------



## New_2_DIY

Jackofall1 said:


> Well Nicole, I had purchased one at Bestbuy a couple of years ago, transmitter and receiver which used the remote from DTV, It worked fine and it was some 45 ft apart and on different floors.
> 
> If I remember correctly it was about $100, the only problem I had to figure out was, the wireless modem for my network would interfere with the signal so I would have to unplug the modem when watch TV upstairs, this effected anyone of the (4) channels available on the TX or TR.
> 
> Mark


Ah, yes we also have a wireless modem and a 2.4 GHz phone so not sure another wireless product would be compatible. I found a hardwired product at around the same price, already have Cat5 run from the bedroom to the closet so I think I'm set, but thank you


----------



## Mr Chips

You mentioned "cable box" so this may not apply to you, but it's worth mentioning just in case that most of DirecTv boxes have RF capability built in. 

If you do have DTV, check your remote. if the model # of your remote ends in an R ( like RC64R) thats RF & IR compatible. then go to the remote set-up menu for your box and if it allows you to chose RF you just follow the directions and you'll be all set. I have all my boxes set up for RF and in different rooms than the TVs, makes for a much cleaner look


----------



## leungw

Yes, I wish DirecTV would put RF in all their boxes. We subscribe for its Chinese channels which come only in SD. So our box is the plain old SD box without RF.


----------

